# Oil Control!!!



## joraye (Dec 5, 2006)

i sit a freaking desk for 8 hours a day....no matter what, total oil......

Here's what I have/have used/currently using....in no particular order....

1. Studio Fix Powder (stopped using after MA told me SFF would be less oily)
2. Studio Fix Fluid (i noticed a small decline in the oil, but nothing major.)
3.  MAC Blot Pressed Blot Powder (i think, its in my desk at work)
4. Philosophy The Present primer....this seems it MIGHT be working, but i cant tell yet.
5. UDPP does nothing for my eyelids.
6. Neither do paints.  creasy. oily. yuck.
7.fix plus+.....didn't see much of a difference before makeup as a light moisturizer or after as a setting spray.
8. MAC Matte.  (in a small tube...) - wow that was a waste of MAC money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




9.  Studio Moisture fix...nice moisturizer, but that whole "apply a light moisturizer so your skin doesnt freak out and produce MORE oil to compensate" just doesnt work for me, even though it makes sense.
10. BareMinerals barevitamins as a moisturizer
11. BareMinerals foundation....i just wasnt that impressed i guess.
12. And of course, oil blotting sheets.

a. I have extremely oil hair too. (blonde, fine, but lots of it.)
b.  i dont have bangs.  i either part down the middle, or sideswept, but my hair isnt resting on my face.
c. uhh, im on a pretty good skincare regimen. washing with a oil control in the morning, a slightly less harsh one at night, with a light moisturizer most of the time.
d. I dont wanna take accutane.

That's about all I can think of or identify in my bathroom.  So from you my lovely girls, what the oil STOPPING product you love?  I'm desperate. Price knows no bounds for me to have a normal looking face when 5pm rolls around.  I can literally wipe my hand across my forehead, cheeks, nose, chin, you name it and be covered in oil....it's literally disgusting.

Recommendations....NOW!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2006)

I like Thalgo's Ultra Matte Moisturizing Fluid. I dab my sunscreen on in the morning, put the Thalgo on top and proceed with my face. I'm really oily, but I don't even need blotting sheets with this, unless I start sweating.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 5, 2006)

Whatever you do, do not take Accutane if you absolutely don't have to. I did, and it was awful, awful stuff. Dries you out to the other end of the spectrum...I dried out the edges of my mouth split open and bled the whole time (and yep, they warn you on the package). Who knows what those pills did to my body? Please, they aren't worth the temporary magic they promise. The stuff is NOT permanent, and you will get fishscale skin. Better to be on the oily side!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I've stated my experience with that nasty stuff, here's some positive tokens to try: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Origins Zero Oil (good for the T-Zone)
Origins Matte Scientist (this is a tad bit more moisturizing, can be used on more parts of the face)
A good facial mask 1-2 times a week (any clay-based ones are great, ProActiv makes a good one)
Blotting tissues

Hope this helps you out. Remember, no Accutane is worth the pain!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 5, 2006)

There are two products that I tried from Sephora (samples they sent me)
One was DDF...I think that is what it is called,the matte gel something or other.And the second that was really good was the Cosmedicine brand?
They are both on Sephora...both were the best oil control lotions I have ever used. I was really impressed.They are pricey for the full size,but wow,great products.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 7, 2006)

I also have oily skin, but from what you describe, not as dramatic as yours, although we of oily complexion do have a tendency ot overemphasize our discomfort.

Aside from exfoliating and applying a cleansing mask regularly (twice a week) and using an a good cleanser morning and evening (which you already do), I usually control it with blot powder.

I do not suggest matte and oil-control moisturizing fluids, for me they were the worst thing I ever applied, sure, I looked matte and nice but started getting oilier with time and a lot more prone to breakouts than I actually was. One VERY big mistake was Caudalie products for combination/oily skin, biggest waste of money I ever made.

As for serums, the one that produced the best results for me was Clinique's Turnaround Concentrate, but it made me ULTRA sensitive to other things like MAC Wipes and some types of loose powder.

For moisturizer, I'm quite happy with A-Derma's Sensiphase, I use it very lightly morning and evening and use pressed blot powder during the day to reduce shine specially in my nose and forehead.


----------



## joraye (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the recs ladies.  This gives me a few more things I want to try.  

Yeah, I've had some friends on accutane, and it doesnt seem like a fun thing.  My acne cleared very well with Ortho-Tricyclen, so I think Accutane would be a little crazy for me.

Besides, ive been "told" that since I'm constantly oily, i will hopefully be a little less prone to wrinkles.....keep your fingers crossed...im only 23!


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2006)

Good luck and let us know how the new suggestions turn out...Im particularly interested because my sister has the same skin problem as you do...she hates it.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 8, 2006)

I read great reviews on MUA about Peter Thomas Roth's anti-shine gel and Bliss Lab's Instant Mattification, Sleeping Peel serum and Sleeping Peel mask (not to be confused with the exfoliating mask, which didn't score that high), so I wanted to try those out.  I only got my hands on the Bliss products as samples through Sephora.  I can't tell if the serum did enough because I was too afraid to use it daily, although I did use it 3 times a week, usually at night.  The SA gave me the exfoliating mask which was great the first time I used it (tightened pores, mattified skin, esp. with the nose!) but I didn't notice anything else any other time.  I only used it once a week.  As for the mattifier, it dried out my nose, so I'm very glad I didn't purchase that one.  I admit I didn't use them all as faithfully as I should've, probably because I didn't think I'd ever pay that much for oil-control products.  The serum is over CDN$60 for 1 oz!

After stating which products didn't work on me =P, the one that seems to be working for me the best is Vichy's Normaderm.  I got it on sale so decided to try and the pack came with the day and night moisturizers, which I have used daily.  I haven't had a breakout in about a month (yay!) and my skin is overall smoother.  I may try the Bliss serum again, as some of the reviewers said it worked so well for them after regular use for about a month or two that they didn't have to use foundation again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It may work better now that my skin is more balanced.

Sorry so long, but HTH a bit!

**edit**  Btw, Smashbox Photofinish primer and MAC's Mattifying gel only slicked me up some more.  It was only good on the rare dry patches I have.  I also tried a Chanel primer which felt nice on my hand and did nothing for my face.  Napoleon Perdis has a primer but I only got a sample for the "Retouch" which would do more for those with dry skin.  Why the SA gave me this I don't know.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote with notes ;-)


i sit a freaking desk for 8 hours a day....no matter what, total oil......

Here's what I have/have used/currently using....in no particular order....

3.  MAC Blot Pressed Blot Powder (i think, its in my desk at work)   Can help you out and not add more problems, i'd hold onto it  
4. Philosophy The Present primer....this seems it MIGHT be working, but i cant tell yet. havent heard about this one but check out makeupalley and see its reviews, ive gotten great feedback from that site... if you dont see reviews you like try another primer... they can help alot esp. with oiliness just look for one that helps with oil (I love prep & prime the most during the summer myself, try a sample and see if the texture is better           
5. UDPP does nothing for my eyelids. do you use eye cream? if so too much may make this issue worse...
6. Neither do paints.  creasy. oily. yuck. same here
7.fix plus+.....didn't see much of a difference before makeup as a light moisturizer or after as a setting spray. while this shouldnt add problems...hold onto it but dont use until other products get worked out
8. MAC Matte.  (in a small tube...) - wow that was a waste of MAC money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yuck stuff  god, i have never liked this stuff eewww good call
9.  Studio Moisture fix...nice moisturizer, but that whole "apply a light moisturizer so your skin doesnt freak out and produce MORE oil to compensate" just doesnt work for me, even though it makes sense. I completely agree that a little moisture helps but studio moisture isnt the best way if you are this oily...only oil control should be used
10. BareMinerals barevitamins as a moisturizer
11. BareMinerals foundation....i just wasnt that impressed i guess.
12. And of course, oil blotting sheets.  love these... keep those suckers handy


Recommendations....NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





end quote

OK these are some suggestions that I had, but again they are only suggestions. Try to cut down things for yourself... stick to the basics. 

1. Cleanser
2. Moisturize ONLY with something that is oil-controlling too, otherwise you will be OVER-compensating on moisture which will not help you you only need minimal moisture added.
3.Toner-but only if you feel it will/does help you... I know many women that had oily skin and things became more normalized without toner
4. keep your "blotters, etc." these will pull the oil off of your skin which will be the best thing to help you.

Products that you do not use while you trim down your routine can either be kept (if you are not sure but think they may help) or canned (anything that makes you cringe i.e. MATTE Foundation junk.) Use your trimmed down routine for awhile to see what it does THEN add one piece at a time to see what it does. If it doesnt help you then maybe you should skip it, if the product does help you then stick with it and add another to try... but only if you need to. Simplicity can sometimes take care of skincare problems.

Hope this helps some ;-)


----------



## joraye (Dec 8, 2006)

im a pretty daring person (and not out to impress the 100 or so guys I work with...) and ive went without ANY makeup to work.....oil isn't AS bad, but it just ain't good.

keep em rolling in, I'm writing down all these things and going to price them out and research, I would like to buy a few at a time, but to keep things simple, I may stay in the one at a time category (and my bank will probably thank me.)

thanks again - you gals are amazing!


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 8, 2006)

On a quick note, I used Vichy's Normaderm and it was hell for me.

I broke out everywhere, and had this weird complexion texture where I felt pimples growing beneath my skin. I finally quit after two weeks, returned to Sensiphase and it took me almost a month to normalize.

Also, Normaderm made my skin incredibly sensitive to wipes and MAC Loose Powder, Blot Powder, it was hell.

If you don't have a serious adult acne problem, I'd stay away from products like Normaderm and would rather consult a Dermatologist first.

If you still want to use Normaderm, I'd advise you getting samples.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Good point Kiseki.  I did get samples first, of Normaderm and La Roche Posay's Hydromat (I think?) lotions before thinking about committing to buy.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been cursed with super sensitive, super oily skin, too.  I feel your pain, hun.  I've learned there's not alot you can do to completely prevent oil from happening, because that's just our skin type, but you can be prepared to slow down the process, and fix it when it does show up.

Here are my recc's:

Morning Focus:  Get clean, stay unirritated, and become smooth and matte by the end of my routine.  

CLEANSER: -Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser OR YSL Instant PUR Self-Foaming Cleanser.  Massage in circles for one minute all over.  I've found that these make your skin feel absolutely refreshed and decongested.  They're also good for sensitive skin so you don't cause irritation or redness in the morning. 

ASTRINGENT: -Biore Pore Perfect Triple Action Astringent.  You can skip this step if zits aren't a problem for you.  This stuff kills any bacteria that are left on your skin after cleansing and fights zits.  (It's basically like medication.)  Has an amazing freezy-mint-menthol feeling to it and definatley tightens pores.

TONER: -YSL Instant Pur Mattifying Beauty Toner.  Shake it, then use it.  There's soft anti-shine powder on the bottom that mixes with the bi-phase toner to really control oil from the start.  Tons of vitamins and fruit extracts in here that gently control excess sebum.  Low alcohol content, so you won't be drying your skin and aggrivating more oil to come up.

MOISTURIZER: Origins Matte Scientist.  Oil-free hydration.  Phlorogine keeps even the most oil-rich skins in check. Sage to purify.  You'll see the difference a minute after you apply this.

ANTI-SHINE:  Smashbox Anti-Shine is a great product for super oily skin.  Make sure ONLY to use it where you're oily though.  When rubbed in, this product sits right up against your pore wall and waits for the oil to come out.  When it does, anti-shine soaks it up like a micro-sponge so you get oily in twice the time you normally would.

PRIMER:  Smashbox Photofinish.  Oil dissolves makeup on contact.  I remember doing my makeup, going shopping with my friends for a few hours, and coming home to a face with no makeup on it.  Since I found Photofinish, that has yet to happen again!  This stuff feels super silky, is fragrance-free, wax-free, silicone-free, oil-free...totally harmless to your skin.  But it IS packed with vitamins and antioxidants.  Plus, it gives your makeup something to cling to, keeping your makeup where it belongs.  Get the half size tube for $16 and try it out.

MAKEUP: Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation with SPF 10.  Since it sounds like you have a busy desk job with not alot of touch up time, I'd reccomend this.  Doesn't move for 12 hours, seriously.  Not even the oiliest skins can budge this baby.  Matte texture, medium-to-full buildable coverage.  I'd use Blot Powder from MAC on top of this to set it.  Try Shadestick in Beiging instead of the paints, and either Blot Film or the Victoria's Secret Beauty RUSH blotting sheets.

Evening Focus: Get REALLY clean and really moisturized.

WIPES: I like POND's Clean Sweep Wipes.  They have vitamins and antioxidants in them unlike MAC's, and don't sting.  Use these as your makeup remover.

CLEANSER:  Origins Get Down Cleansing Scrub and LUSH Herbalism. Use both, one right after the other.  Always was your face twice at night.

ASTRINGENT: Same as above (if needed.)

TONER: LUSH Tea Tree Water.  Great Antibacterial properties. 

MOISTURIZER: YSL Age Expert Nuit or YSL Contour Expert.  I've had great experiences with both cremes.  When I wake up my skin looks pure, bright and my pores lookin' tiiiight!!

During the Week Focus: Get rid of my dead surface skin that's making my face look kinda sad.

EXFOLIATOR:  LUSH's Ocean Salt.  This is my homegirl product, lol.  I use it every other day to refresh my skin and kick off the dead surface cells that like to hang around.
MASK:  LUSH's Mask of Magnaminty.  You'll be blown away at how awesome this mask is.  Leave on for 15 and be prepared for a better, brighter new you in the morning.  (HINT: You can even put it on your chest before that special night out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
OTHER TREATMENT:  Philosophy Oxygen Peel. LOVE LOVE LOVE this.  You can do this the night before a very special event to have brighter, tighter, all around gorgeous skin.

Uhmmm, I think that's all.  So far that's my whole routine and it seems to be working out really well for my oily skin!  If you try anything, let me know what you think!


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 20, 2006)

Try Biotherm for good oil-control foundations. I use a liquid one called Sense Matte and it's great, my face never looks oily even though it produces enough oil to drench up one oil blotter sheet every two hours.


Someone else I know uses a mousse formula from Biotherm with oil control properties and swears by it, too.


----------



## mistella (Dec 21, 2006)

One thing I've learned is the simpler the better... skin starts from the inside, so you need to make sure you're getting your nutrients, vitamins, etc.. don't cover UP oil; prevent it from within.. I don't believe that matting powders/moisturizers work because it's only covering it up. The oil is still in there. Make sure you're getting a good dosage of Vitamin C everyday (vitamin pills are good). You just need a good cleanser/soap and a moisturizer. Don't forget to exfoliate 2-4x a week to get rid of the dead skin/oil build up. Once you have a good routine, your skin will start regulating itself.. and be PATIENT!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 22, 2006)

Bliss Instant Mattification is quite good.  I too have super oily skin, I am 37 and still get spots.  Don't neglect hydrating your skin like I did.  I was always told to skip moisturiser and have dreadfully dehydrated but oily skin.  I now drink at least 3 litres of water a day and use hydrating moisturisers which are oil free.

Prep and Prime by MAC does seem to help keep my foundation from slipping off.  I now use Studio Mist foundation and it also seems to help.

If UDPP doesn't work for you get a sample of F.Y.Eye from benefit, I found that was a great base.  But you must leave it to set for 3 minutes before applying eyeshadows.  Speaking of which do you apply UDPP then put your eyeshadows on before it ha dried properly as that will make a big difference.

Good luck


----------



## Klava (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been a couple of months on this thread, but I wanted to add my 2 cents.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the same problem - super oily skin, constant breakouts... you know the story.  Then I've read Paula's articles.  Her routine and product selection advice is still the best I've ever found.  There is just too much of good info to list it all here, so check it out for yourself here: www.cosmeticscop.com
Let us know how is it going for you, anyways.... what worked so far?


----------



## aquadisia (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 24, 2007)

I prefer MAC's Oil Control Lotion. I haven't tried any other brands yet. I've started using the MAC's Oil Control Lotion for about 2 weeks now before I apply the Studio Fix foundation, and it works great for me----I'm way less oily now. I have to get a touchup with the sheer pressed powder later on during the day though.


----------



## melissabkim (Apr 24, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar diluted with water, mixed to a strength comfortable for you should cut down on the oil a lot. You should probably start out 50/50 water and vinegar and gradually build up your skin's tolerance to the ACV and add in more vinegar. For example, my skin can tolerate the ACV full strength, but it took me awhile to get there. Btw, you use this mixture as a toner. Adding in a couple tabs of uncoated aspirin is real good for your skin, too. 

Using a good makeup primer does wonders also. I personally like Aubrey Nicole's advanced foundation primer. I hope you're using a good moisturizer  because the oil production is compensating for a lack of moisture. I have super oily skin and thought that this would only aggrevate or make it worse, but a light, oil-free moisturizer will work, something like Cetaphil would be good. 

HTH!


----------



## mtuozzolo (Aug 14, 2008)

THIS IS MY FIRST THREAD
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope it helps

There is not much that you can do about oily skin. All of these products promise results but most of them are a waste of money. You have to hydrate you skin from the inside out. Drinking a lot of water makes a big difference. Have a bottle of water with you at all times and sip it thoughout the day. I notice a big difference the days that im not drinking as much as i should, my skin is much more oily. 


*Products:*

everything must be oil-free!

MORNING use a very light non-drying cleanser. oil-free of course. Always follow with a toner and light oil-free moisturizer. also, when washing your face always use warm water never hot. Hot water will dry out our face, dry skin causes more oil. After rinsing off cleanser always splash cold water on your face to close your pores back up.

WHAT I USE:
cleansers-dermalogica pre-cleanse and also dermalogica special cleansing gel.
toner-dermalogica-multi-active toner
moisturizer-clean and clear morning glow oil-free spf 15
And dont forget your favorite eye cream!

MAKE-UP:
Laura mercier oil-free primer
physcians formula- conceal rx physicians strength concealer(found at drug stores)
Bare essentuals foundation and mineral veil.

this process may sound strange but i find this really helps keep the oil from coming through with out causing any breakouts or clogging. i am a waitress so im running around at work and sweating...but this is what i do...i put on the primer and then i put on my concealer( i find that the BE does not cover my acne scars very well so i use the concealer for that. and yes i put it before the foundation.)after the foundation i put on some BE mineral veil to hold that in place, then follow with the foundation, and last i apply the mineral veil again.

NIGHT glycolic acid cleanser. (exfoliates your skin chemically, if your using this there is no need to exfoliate twice a week). Follow again with a toner(optional at night) and moisturizer.

WHAT I USE:
Cleanser- Neo Strata Foaming Glycolic Wash( i got it from my derm, but if you search in google you can order it ofline).There are other glycolic cleansers out there i know DDF has one sold at Sephora.
Moisturizer-Any oil-free


Just remember dont overwhelm your skin..using to many different products
can irritate your skin more. Stick to the same regimin for at least a month.
DRINK PLENTY OF WATER, AND NEVER SKIP YOUR MOISTURIZER THIS CREATES MORE OIL!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried the newer Smashbox LIGHT primer for oily skin?


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have super, SUPER oily skin too but I found the best way is to look at your skincare! I recently switched to Dr. Hauschka's Oily and Impure line - it's a tad expensive, but I figure it's my skin! It's worth it!! I am using her cleansing cream, clarifying toner, normalizing day oil (during the day) and rejuvenating mask (once a week). I might pick up her clay mask after my LUSH mask is all finished up. My skin has been noticeably less shiny and it's starting to act a little 'normal'! I'd say look into your skincare first. I'm not a believer that any amount of makeup can hide or suppress oil production. HTH!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Has anyone tried the newer Smashbox LIGHT primer for oily skin?_

 
Yep and it still did nothing for me. =T  MAC's P&P spf 50, on the other hand, is amazing for keeping my skin matte.  Since my last post here I've actually ditched Normaderm and am using Lightful Cremewash to cleanse and Moisture Cream as facial lotion.

I found that after awhile my skin didn't get enough moisture from Normaderm so it started overporducing sebum to compensate.  I've been using Moisture Cream for almost a year and paired with the P&P spf, my skin has been doing much better.  Oh, and I've been using Mineralized Loose as foundation.  All I need to carry is a pack of blotting papers and I'm ready for the day!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 

 
_i sit a freaking desk for 8 hours a day....no matter what, total oil......

Here's what I have/have used/currently using....in no particular order....

1. Studio Fix Powder (stopped using after MA told me SFF would be less oily)
2. Studio Fix Fluid (i noticed a small decline in the oil, but nothing major.)
3. MAC Blot Pressed Blot Powder (i think, its in my desk at work)
4. Philosophy The Present primer....this seems it MIGHT be working, but i cant tell yet.
5. UDPP does nothing for my eyelids.
6. Neither do paints. creasy. oily. yuck.
7.fix plus+.....didn't see much of a difference before makeup as a light moisturizer or after as a setting spray.
8. MAC Matte. (in a small tube...) - wow that was a waste of MAC money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. Studio Moisture fix...nice moisturizer, but that whole "apply a light moisturizer so your skin doesnt freak out and produce MORE oil to compensate" just doesnt work for me, even though it makes sense.
10. BareMinerals barevitamins as a moisturizer
11. BareMinerals foundation....i just wasnt that impressed i guess.
12. And of course, oil blotting sheets.

a. I have extremely oil hair too. (blonde, fine, but lots of it.)
b. i dont have bangs. i either part down the middle, or sideswept, but my hair isnt resting on my face.
c. uhh, im on a pretty good skincare regimen. washing with a oil control in the morning, a slightly less harsh one at night, with a light moisturizer most of the time.
d. I dont wanna take accutane.

That's about all I can think of or identify in my bathroom. So from you my lovely girls, what the oil STOPPING product you love? I'm desperate. Price knows no bounds for me to have a normal looking face when 5pm rolls around. I can literally wipe my hand across my forehead, cheeks, nose, chin, you name it and be covered in oil....it's literally disgusting.

Recommendations....NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm super oily in the T zone and i went and talked to an MA 'bout a month ago. she gave me a sample of the oil control moisturizer which works really well but what she told me to do is this, wash your face at night with whatever you use to wash it with and moisturize with whatever you moisturize with but in the morning just rinse your face really well with cold water. no facial wash/soap and then use the oil control moisturizer. i wasn't to sure about the whole "just rinse your face in the morning" thing but it's been working. the more you wash with some kind of facial soap, the more oil you produce anyway.

just a suggestion


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 25, 2008)

Urgh I have oily skin too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a nightmare but on the plus side, we wont show as many signs of aging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use studio fix and finishing powder, so far it works alright for me, doesnt really stop the oily skin, I just make sure I have blotting sheets and I use those once an hour, Shesheido's are the best.

To reduce some the oiliness, just make sure you use an oil free moisturiser and dont exfoliate your face any more than once a week. Use and gel or foaming facial wash as well and like Lauren 1981 said, use cold water - this will tighten your pores, you could even try washing your face with warm water to remove dirt (makes pores wider) and then rinsing thoroughly with cold water.

Also, sometimes your diet can cause your skin to be more oily than usual, on a trip to LA for 5 weeks I drank ALOT of water and ate alot more healthily...mainly because I hate fast food and there was loads in LA, though American burritos are amazing haha. Well my healthier diet with more water, worked wonders, even with the hot weather, my skin was no where near as oily.
Then it went back to normal when I got home


----------

